# Newbie question - Season color



## TUGmember100 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi all!  I'm thinking of eventually looking at buying a Hilton timeshare and just gathering info to educate myself.  A quick question:

1) When I look at HGVC resales on Ebay, I see Season Type and it gives a color like red.  I'm familiar with Platinum, Gold, etc... but I don't understand how it corresponds to this color type.  Also, when I look at resale database for the Hiltons in LV, I see a bunch that all say RED but the points look like they correspond to either Platinum (7000) or Gold (3400 and 5000)


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 28, 2009)

White, blue, and red are the traditional colors of the week's value.  In general, red is considered the best of the three original week colors.  As far as I know, all weeks in Las Vegas are considered red, as are all weeks in Hawaii.  Platinum, gold, and others have been added by some timeshare developers over the years.  

But having said that, not all red weeks are created equal.  A red week in Hawaii will generally trade better to the mainland than a red week on the mainland will trade to Hawaii.

Hope this helps,
Dave


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 28, 2009)

*Ignore the color*

For HGVC Resales ignore the color. Just look for season, points and unit type. 

You can find the Season and Point Requirements for each resort in the online 2010 Club Member Guide (see pages 49 - 127) - http://www.hgvc.com/mg 
For example 6200 points during platinum season at the Lagoon Tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village is a one bedroom plus unit (from the online Club Member Guide select Thumbnails then see page 95). NOTE: you can also download the Club member guide


----------



## Bill4728 (Dec 28, 2009)

Red White & Blue are the colors which RCI uses to define their weeks. Only really off season weeks are white or Blue.  

Platinum, Gold & Silver are the colors which HGVC use to define their weeks. All Platinum weeks are RED in RCI and many gold weeks are also RED with RCI.  

BUT for HGVC owners the only time it matters about RCI colors is when you are trying for a RCI trade. Then the lower RCI color means you'll spend less HGVC pts on the trade. 

Hope this helps. 

PS some people trying to sell their TS will use the RCI color (instead of the HGVC color) because they want their gold week to seem like a Platinum week by saying it is RCI RED.


----------



## TUGmember100 (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks all!  I appreciate the help.  Now I understand how red can correspond to both Platinum and Gold.


----------

